
Qualcomm and Huawei: Now Things Are Just Getting Weird - khartig
https://www.technewsworld.com/story/Qualcomm-and-Huawei-Now-Things-Are-Just-Getting-Weird-86036.html
======
bediger4000
The author of this article is Rob Enderle, in the past a PR person. He
actually seems to have written or given this as a speech: [https://sco-vs-
ibm.org/review/2004/0803.html](https://sco-vs-ibm.org/review/2004/0803.html)

I'm not entirely sure he can be believed on any topic.

------
londons_explore
The 'Ai' part of this article is the only area I know about in detail, and it
isn't looking so good...

Current 'AI' methods are a long long way from being able to simulate inter-
company politics with any kind of accuracy.

